# Things to do in Galway city?



## homeowner (5 Oct 2006)

Heading to galway city for a few days.  Anyone got any suggestions of things to do during the day or places to see?  We want to avoid the pub for the afternoons.


----------



## dreamdesign (5 Oct 2006)

Wow there are loads of things to do here in Galway. i work and live here myself so you can e mail me on (address removed by CCOVICH) or when you arrive you look at the Galway Advertizer on the Galway Independent as this gives us all on what is going on this weekend ...... keep in touch ...


----------



## CCOVICH (5 Oct 2006)

dreamdesign said:


> Wow there are loads of things to do here in Galway. i work and live here myself so you can e mail me on (address removed by CCOVICH) or when you arrive you look at the Galway Advertizer on the Galway Independent as this gives us all on what is going on this weekend ...... keep in touch ...


 
Why not just share the info with everyone else?


----------



## Nikki N (5 Oct 2006)

Hi homeowner!!
I live in Galway too, if you want to see some sights you could visit Cong, it's quite pretty, take a trip to Arann, and go drinking there! That's fun! Am, what else!!! Horseriding in Rusheen Bay or alternatively windsurfing, wind here today is unreal!! Check out the rusheen bay website for this, it's about 7 minutes from the city centre! Go shopping, check out the Saturday market, visit the G Hotel for lunch and then the Eye cinema next door afterwards for a movie!! I'd invite you to my house only I'm off to Spain on Saturday!


----------



## CCOVICH (5 Oct 2006)

The 'Eye' Cinema-what's that?


----------



## Nikki N (5 Oct 2006)

It's just a cinema, it's called the 'Eye', nice though, it opened last year!! Oh and they do great Ben and Jerry's ice cream!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CCOVICH (5 Oct 2006)

Nikki N said:


> Actually, i have a question for any Galway people that might be around! Does anyone know of any music teachers in the city who teach drumming and/or electric guitear?? I have 2 very talented young bro's who we're trying to turn into rock stars and they are both in need of new teachers at the mo!! Any help or suggestions welcome!!


 
Why not just ask in a separate thread and forum?


----------



## CCOVICH (5 Oct 2006)

Nikki N said:


> It's just a cinema, it's called the 'Eye', nice though, it opened last year!! Oh and they do great Ben and Jerry's ice cream!!!!!!!!!!!


 

Thanks, does the other cinema still exist on the Headford Road?


----------



## Nikki N (5 Oct 2006)

Hi CCovich,

Yeah the other cinema is still on the Headford Rd, it's the Omniplex, usually full of little skangers during the day though!! You have been warned!! It's my first time using this website, hence the music question, how should i post it??


----------



## CCOVICH (5 Oct 2006)

Nikki N said:
			
		

> Hi CCovich,
> 
> Yeah the other cinema is still on the Headford Rd, it's the Omniplex, usually full of little skangers during the day though!! You have been warned!!


 
I know it well (enough).



			
				Nikki N said:
			
		

> It's my first time using this website, hence the music question, how should i post it??


 
I have moved it here.


----------



## irishlinks (5 Oct 2006)

Take a walk out to Salthill to the beach - go for a swim in the sea if you dare! (Cold I mean).
Have fish and chips in McDonaghs on shop street in town.
Milanos for Pizza or Pasta 

And ...there's always the shops. The open air  market on Saturday has some good stuff and a few characters.
The Eye cinema is worth a visit - they have a luxury screen with leather reclining seats. Costs a bit more but nice.
The cathedral is worth a look if you are into that kind of thing.

Good Luck
Will be visiting Galway myself on Sunday


----------



## homeowner (6 Oct 2006)

Thanks for all the replies.  We are heading down there on sunday till tuesday so we'll be missing the weekend craic but we are after a few quiet days so we dont mind.  I think a walk into Salthill might be on the cards and maybe out to Bearna (?), I've been told to look out for Donnellys pub...and of course we'll do some shopping.  That cinema sounds good to, maybe we'll catch a movie one of the nights.  Really looking forward to it!


----------



## carpedeum (6 Oct 2006)

*Ard Bia* above Tigh Neachtain's Pub on Quay Street. Great healthy food, tea infusions, Italian wines, middle eastern coffees with home-made cakes (try the healthy fry up and coffee for brunch!). Then drop into *Charlie Byrne's Bookshop *on Middle Street around the corner. There is also a very good noodle restaurant opposite this bookshop called *Da Tang Noodle Ho*use at 2 Middle Street. We thought Ard Bia was better for lunch than *Goya's* at 2/3 Kirwans Lane Galway (the lane beside McDonagh's Chip Shop), _*but*_, the American cheescake at Goya's is outstanding! *Judy Greene's Pottery Shop *is opposite Goya's and is well worth a visit.


----------



## rory (6 Oct 2006)

> I've been told to look out for Donnellys pub


If it's for food, then Donnelly's is rather overrated in my view. It's effectively super pub-grub at restaurant prices, and I've found the service poor on occasions. A better option would be O'Grady's on the Pier (on Barna Pier). Better food, better service, for around the same money.

For an excellent Italian restaurant, try L'Osteria da Roberta in Salthill. Fantastic Italian dishes, great service and atmosphere, at a reasonable price. There's also Da Roberta's, just down the road, run by the same family, which concentrates on pizza and pasta dishes. Also good.


----------



## CCOVICH (6 Oct 2006)

rory said:


> For an excellent Italian restaurant, try L'Osteria da Roberta in Salthill. Fantastic Italian dishes, great service and atmosphere, at a reasonable price. There's also Da Roberta's, just down the road, run by the same family, which concentrates on pizza and pasta dishes. Also good.


 
Yep, would second that recommendation.

There are also a few recommendations in this thread.


----------



## coleen (6 Oct 2006)

can you tell me the location of the market on saturday, and what do they sell is it just a food market or what?


----------



## teech (6 Oct 2006)

Hi, there isn't a lot to do at this time of year but you could....visit St Nicholas church,its right in middle of town,the market is beside it.
Stroll down quay st, to the spanish arch and then over the bridge,across by the canal to feed the swans at the claddagh.A real photo op for the kid within you. Hop on and off the open top tour bus,which snakes its way around the town,a handy way to go to salthill.Walk out the prom to the diving board at blackrock,take in that air.Go see the aquarium,Its small,but there is something soothing about watching fish.Back into town to eat some fish in conlons in eglington st.Then down to steamers quay in woodquay and hop on the corrib princess for a 90 min tour up the river.Back off the boat stroll up to the university and around the old quadrangle,cross over to wards shop and get a roll and coffee and walk down the canals until you reach the back door of the roisin dubh pub,In like flynn for a quick pint, and then back over the bridge and turn left at jurys and walk up the other side of the river.You land back at the court house.Check out whats on in the town hall theatre.Go over to woodquay and have a pint in Hughes.Real stout.!!!Then and only then think about grub...There are some seriously good restaurants in town.You will not go wrong in park house,but wont move after it.Straight to bed as you are up early to get on the CIE 1 day tour of connemara.A family ticket wont rob u.Stop off at clifden for lunch and a pint in EJ Kings.That evening back in town,go check out the music scene in monroes,the crane,or the roisin.The following morn,head off south to kinvara and have lunch in ballyvaughan, having strolled the beach in fanore.then on to doolin to catch the ferry over to inisheer for a quick pint.Back on terra firma,head back to galway and stop in morans of the weir,in kilcolgan for half a dozen oysters.twenty mins later u are back in the digs in town.As i say not a whole lot to do here at this time of year.


----------



## Vanilla (6 Oct 2006)

Whats the name of that French restaurant- is it the Archway? I was there for lunch once after Galway Circuit Court- it was very, very good.


----------



## rryan (6 Oct 2006)

You can go to salthill for a walk by the sea front which is really nice, even if its a blustery type day, you could get the bus or walk to salthill from galway city centre.  Instead of hitting the pubs, take a wander around the flakey type shops - although you might head home with some beads or sheepskin rug without wanting one.  The farmers market is on saturday morning from 9ish til 5ish, right in the city centre (beside middle street I think its called), you can buy or browse at home made breads, food, organic stuff, pictures, clothes (not great) and sheridans cheese mongers has a lovely cheese & meat plates upstairs in their shop where you can get a glass of wine with it, look over the market & read the papers - lovely....what else....hmmm....the new galway museum (could be more in it but central, near nimmos pier)....a few art gallerys round there too....you'll enjoy the city - nice & relaxed! WAtch out for some pickpockets though...


----------

